# 10 month old Bulldog puppy bad behaviour



## Katie Parker (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone could provide some advice. 
I have a 10 month old English bulldog puppy who has a habbit of jumping up and biting/pulling at clothing. He also bites which I thought he would have grown out of. 

I was wondering if anyone had any advice?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2020)

Is it biting or mouthing/play biting?


----------



## Katie Parker (Feb 26, 2020)

Hmmmm I’d say mouth play biting but he’s quite rough.


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

Dogs tend not to grow out of it, they have to be trained. If you don't teach your puppy not to do it he thinks it's ok.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2020)

Ahh ok, so you wouldn't say there's any nastiness or aggression or anything? More like he's rough housing? 

Iadopted an extremely mouthy 10 month old sled dog, and I would turn my back on him and shout "ARGH!" whenever he did it (some people squeal or make dog-whinging noises but it made me laugh attempting it). I'd also redirect him onto something he was allowed to tug/bite.

It's horrible going through it though! What have you tried so far?


----------



## Katie Parker (Feb 26, 2020)

Billbailey said:


> Dogs tend not to grow out of it, they have to be trained. If you don't teach your puppy not to do it he thinks it's ok.


I have been trying to teach him 'no' but he just doesn't listen. He can be so stubborn at times.


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

'No' doesn't tend to work with puppies as they don't know what it means at that age. I think there is a thread in the Stickys about puppy behaviour. That should have a lot of advice in it as this is a common problem.


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

And Asahi gave some good advice while I was typing.


----------



## Katie Parker (Feb 26, 2020)

AsahiGo said:


> Ahh ok, so you wouldn't say there's any nastiness or aggression or anything? More like he's rough housing?
> 
> Iadopted an extremely mouthy 10 month old sled dog, and I would turn my back on him and shout "ARGH!" whenever he did it (some people squeal or make dog-whinging noises but it made me laugh attempting it). I'd also redirect him onto something he was allowed to tug/bite.
> 
> It's horrible going through it though! What have you tried so far?


Awww bless you! Yes more rough than aggressive... Well I've tried turning my back and shouting 'no' and when he moves around I mirror that so I have my back to him but he just jumps up and try's to bite my clothing.

I put pennies in a bottle and shook that but he just barks at it then doesn't stop! My sisters dog was very similar when he was a pup and calmed down but just feel like we are failing him at the moment.


----------



## Katie Parker (Feb 26, 2020)

Billbailey said:


> And Asahi gave some good advice while I was typing.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Billbailey said:
> ...


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

No, you're not failing him. Every dog is different and what works on one doesn't always work on another. Something else to try is to put him out of the room for a minute every time he does it. When he realises that mouthing means no more fun he could stop.


----------



## Katie Parker (Feb 26, 2020)

Billbailey said:


> No, you're not failing him. Every dog is different and what works on one doesn't always work on another. Something else to try is to put him out of the room for a minute every time he does it. When he realises that mouthing means no more fun he could stop.


That sounds like a good idea. I will try this also. I will try anything . Thank you


----------



## Jason25 (May 8, 2018)

Katie Parker said:


> Hmmmm I'd say mouth play biting but he's quite rough.


My staffy was like this when she was a pup and saying ouch only fired her up more lol. If I was you, when he starts the play biting, stop whatever you're doing, stand up and leave the room shutting the door behind you, he will eventually learn that play biting = end of fun


----------



## Billbailey (Dec 22, 2019)

Don't worry, you'll get there. The puppy stage does feel like it goes on forever sometimes.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

"No" is too vague. It can mean anything from stop mouthing, to stop.jumping, to stop eating that pizza you found, to stop.running away with that sock.

It's also easier to reach him what you do want rather than what you dont.

So for jumping, teach a different behaviour that he cannot do at the same time - like a sit. You will have to reward it really well because jumping up is great fun and you need to make the reward of sitting even better. 

for mouthing, some people find a sharp "ouch" works, others find redirecting on to a toy works. I like to end play - teeth on skin = and of fun. So as soon as he makes contact, walk out of the room for a few seconds. If the while family is consistent, every person every time, he will learn.


----------



## Katie Parker (Feb 26, 2020)

JoanneF said:


> "No" is too vague. It can mean anything from stop mouthing, to stop.jumping, to stop eating that pizza you found, to stop.running away with that sock.
> 
> It's also easier to reach him what you do want rather than what you dont.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## Katie Parker (Feb 26, 2020)

Jason25 said:


> My staffy was like this when she was a pup and saying ouch only fired her up more lol. If I was you, when he starts the play biting, stop whatever you're doing, stand up and leave the room shutting the door behind you, he will eventually learn that play biting = end of fun


Thank you!!! I hope it works! He's so lovely when he's chilled but when he's on one he's so bad!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2020)

Katie Parker said:


> Awww bless you! Yes more rough than aggressive... Well I've tried turning my back and shouting 'no' and when he moves around I mirror that so I have my back to him but he just jumps up and try's to bite my clothing.
> 
> I put pennies in a bottle and shook that but he just barks at it then doesn't stop! My sisters dog was very similar when he was a pup and calmed down but just feel like we are failing him at the moment.


I've only had Finn for several months, but I can certainly say teenage dogs are HORRID. And the mouthing isn't nice at all; I was scared of mine as he'd clamp on to my arm and nothing I did to try and distract would work! Not nice, and it's frustrating because some days they flit between being the perfect pet and then they're the dog from hell.

Make sure everyone in the household is on the same page; don't let someone play fight with him if you're trying to discourage it!

Also, do you know if there's something in particular that triggers him? Does he get mouthy before a walk for example, or if he's been left for a while? Mine would get so excited it was like he didn't know what to do with himself so would try and rag me around. I started watching out for signs and would try and distract him - with a toy, or letting him outside, or even just asking him to sit, paw, lie down etc. Anything to snap him out of it!

They can also do it for attention, so be careful there! If that's what he's after, what the other posters suggested (leaving the room) is great. Hard to ignore a dog if he's dangling off of your arm!

The other posters have given great advice already so dunno if my post helps, but I went through it, and i still have all my limbs intact and my hellhound hasn't done it in about six months. 
you'll get there!


----------



## Katie Parker (Feb 26, 2020)

AsahiGo said:


> I've only had Finn for several months, but I can certainly say teenage dogs are HORRID. And the mouthing isn't nice at all; I was scared of mine as he'd clamp on to my arm and nothing I did to try and distract would work! Not nice, and it's frustrating because some days they flit between being the perfect pet and then they're the dog from hell.
> 
> Make sure everyone in the household is on the same page; don't let someone play fight with him if you're trying to discourage it!
> 
> ...


Oh my yes they are !!! There doesn't seem to be anything in particular that triggers it, it's mainly evenings too . Not sure if it's built up energy but even if we take him for a big walk during the day he will be tired but when the night time comes he is the devil. 
Yes very true, it is difficult to put him out the room when he's hanging off a piece of your clothing but i will try my best. I will try distraction too although I have tried distracting him with a toy he loves but he wasn't interested. He was more happy jumping up and tugging at my clothes lol. Thank you!!!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Katie Parker said:


> Awww bless you! Yes more rough than aggressive... Well I've tried turning my back and shouting 'no' and when he moves around I mirror that so I have my back to him but he just jumps up and try's to bite my clothing.
> 
> I put pennies in a bottle and shook that but he just barks at it then doesn't stop! My sisters dog was very similar when he was a pup and calmed down but just feel like we are failing him at the moment.


Shouting at a dog is never a good idea ime and is likely to ramp up his excitement tbh or create anxiety. The word No has no meaning for him.

Shaking stones in a bottle is aversive and again will go one way or the other. Usually it works because it scares the dog 

Better to just turn away, arms folded and ignore him until he settles then praise him calmly.

Or just leave the room quietly (use a baby gate so he doesn't feel banished) and return calmly once he's settled. If he jumps up/mouths again - straight back out.

Eventually he will learn that rough behaviour means no attention.

Instead of shouting/telling off/punishment/aversives, etc. try teaching an alternative behaviour and praise/reward when he gives it.

Look at positively.com, kikopup and thecanineconsultants.co.uk for tips on dog psyche and positive training techniques.


----------



## Barkingmad57 (Nov 26, 2018)

Our Dylan used to do this, I just used to go out of the room (quite hard sometimes if he had hold of my clothes!!) and wait a couple of minutes, repeat as often as you need. He has grown out of it now at 21 months - apart from trying it on my daughters or friends when they visit, which isn't often.
We found he had a naughty hour or so in the evenings when he was that age, looking for stuff to chew and generally being a pain! Again he's grown out of that now. 
Hang on in there, keep trying and be consistent, it will pass. The terrible teens won't last forever, it just feels that way!


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Katie Parker said:


> but when the night time comes he is the devil.


Then personally I would change my evening routine. Whilst there are a number of things we can do to help our young dogs understand that a behaviour isn't acceptable (as suggested on this thread) it is often far more effect to not let the behaviour happen in the first place by teaching them what we would like them to do instead.

With young dogs demanding behaviour such as jumping up and grabbing happens when we humans are all ready to sit down and settle for the evening, so you need now to look at how your routine may have started this habit.

This is how i work with excitable behaviour - at least half an hour before the behaviour generally starts pop his lead on and take him for a walk. Alternatively do 15 minutes of training. Keep all interaction calming - no rough-housing or excitable play, he doesn't need an adrenalin boost. Once everyone is ready to sit down bring him in on the lead and settle him down beside you - on a mat on the floor. Depending on the time you can have his tea prepared in a Kong (or half his tea) or you could use a hollow bone with some flavouring in or a big chew. Whatever you know he will enjoy. If he can't settle because he is used to getting attention, then calmly stand up and lead him out of the room. Drop the lead and exclude him for a few minutes. Then bring him back in and ask him to settle again ....and repeat until he understands that there is no attention on offer.

Making evening 'quiet time' is important so make sure that no one is encouraging the excitable behaviour. I have a no-play rule in our sitting room anyway.

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2020)

Barkingmad57 said:


> Our Dylan used to do this, I just used to go out of the room (quite hard sometimes if he had hold of my clothes!!) and wait a couple of minutes, repeat as often as you need. He has grown out of it now at 21 months - apart from trying it on my daughters or friends when they visit, which isn't often.
> We found he had a naughty hour or so in the evenings when he was that age, looking for stuff to chew and generally being a pain! Again he's grown out of that now.
> Hang on in there, keep trying and be consistent, it will pass. The terrible teens won't last forever, it just feels that way!


Yeah definitely naughty hour/day. I wonder if it's sudden spikes in testosterone in these mouthy boys? Sometimes Finn is an absolute PRAT, and then he'll hump his bed and turn into a different dog.

Gah, living with a dog sure is fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2020)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Then personally I would change my evening routine. Whilst there are a number of things we can do to help our young dogs understand that a behaviour isn't acceptable (as suggested on this thread) it is often far more effect to not let the behaviour happen in the first place by teaching them what we would like them to do instead.
> 
> With young dogs demanding behaviour such as jumping up and grabbing happens when we humans are all ready to sit down and settle for the evening, so you need now to look at how your routine may have started this habit.
> 
> ...


I learnt the whole "enough/go and settle" thing from this forum, as Finn tried it on a bit at the start-wanting to play in the evening etc. Now it's almost guaranteed that from 6pm he's pretty much catatonic and restful.

Having set, human-instigated play times is 100% recommended by me! It helped me retain some sanity


----------

